# Jackson Hole, WY, in March?



## fairrci (Jan 9, 2006)

Am thinking about buying two resale weeks with check-out date as late as March 18.

Any informaiton on cross-country skiing that time of the year?

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## Teton17 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know much about cross-country skiing in Jackson Hole, but down hill skiing at that time of the year is great at both Jackson Hole and Grand Targhee.  Snow conditions in the valley can be iffy.

Here are a couple of my favorite links for information:
http://www.jacksonhole.com/
http://www.jacksonholenet.com/


----------

